# Land of the Dead road to fiddlers green problem



## iStupid (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay, right now i am P/Oed. i have a problem with the graphics, the game is made by Groove and all their games have the same problem. 
If you can help me it would be greatly appreciated...
I have a picture to show what the problem is.
Its weird though because i can see my hands perfectly, but i can see anything else...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello istupid, and welcome to TSF

Can you follow these steps first?

Can you also tell me your system specs?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
PSU (Power Supply Unit)
Graphics Card
HDD
OS (64 or 32bit)


----------



## iStupid (Aug 31, 2009)

My system meets the recommended system requirements for the game.
im not sure if i mentioned that im on a laptop.

here are my system specs

RAM : 3.00 GB
CPU : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60, 2000 MHz
Motherboard : Acer Aspire 5520
PSU (Power Supply Unit) :
Graphics Card : NVIDIA Geforce 7000m / nForce 610m
HDD :
OS (64 or 32bit) : Windows Vista 32bit

PSU (Power Supply Unit) : ???
HDD : ???

tell me where i can find these out and i will do so.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try installing this two things;
Latest Directx
Nvidia driver 179.48

I just want to give my opinion. You probably shouldn't bother with this game as I just read a review from gamespot and other sites ad here's it conc;usion on the game. I don't think your system will be able to play Left 4 Dead well but any other game is better than this one.



> The most insane thing about Land of the Dead: Road to Fiddler's Green is that it doesn't feel like the kind of rushed, hack-job piece of work that often comes from movie licenses. Considering the fairly lengthy single-player game and that there's a complete multiplayer mode that's online-enabled, it's very clear that a group of people put time and effort into this unadulterated train wreck of a game. And that's depressing on so many levels. Regardless of whatever effort was sunk into this fool's errand, Land of the Dead is far and away one of the most atrocious gaming experiences to be found on the PC. And like the zombies contained within, it should be shot, burned, stabbed, or otherwise slaughtered until there's no possible way for it to harm anyone again. Seriously, don't play this game.


Source


----------



## iStupid (Aug 31, 2009)

i have Direct X 10, do i need to use that link?

but anyways, i understand what your saying, but this isnt the only game that im having that problem with.

ive been have the same problem with many other game,

all the groove games that i played, counterstrike source, and some other ones. 

if im going to buy more games, i want to make sure that this problem is solved.

drivers downloading now.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That game should work but there's more to the problem that that. Since you have a laptop with integrated graphics you should really be looking at selling the laptop and buying a decent desktop for gaming or a fancy laptop. 

A 7010M graphic card is about the equivalent of a 6200 graphics card or so. Its just weak and you shouldn't be buying games that may not run just because the graphics card is not powerful enough.


----------



## iStupid (Aug 31, 2009)

I was thinking about selling it, but i still cant find out the damn problem. well, christmas is in a few months, ill get a desktop.

One other think, my bro has the exact same laptop, and the game works for him, i just cant understand the problem. Ill try and figure it out i guess, thanks for the info


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you try updating what I asked for above first though. I know your laptop should be able to run it and it probably is just out of date drivers for you.


----------



## iStupid (Aug 31, 2009)

i did update the stuff that you said above, didnt work.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

DO you have problems with any other games?


----------



## iStupid (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, some... umm i tried a few that groove made and they were all gray like this one, and some of valves do to.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Which ones in particular. I would like to research which games you have trouble with and compare them to your laptop's graphics card.


----------



## iStupid (Aug 31, 2009)

For Valve, there Counter Strike Source, Counter Strike 1.6, Half Life 1, and 2
For Groove, all the Marine Sharpshooters (1, 2 and 3) never tried 4, PC probably cant play it anyways. There this game (land of the Dead) and some other ones that i cant remember.


----------



## eblade (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi there. I've seen that problem before, while I've been messing with graphics cards settings, although I really couldn't say WHICH setting causes that. The game was built to run on X-Box 1 hardware, so there shouldn't be a problem with getting this to run. 

First off, however, make sure that the game is NOT in your \Program Files\ folder. I install all older software, which expects to be able to write to it's own folder, but can't in Vista or Win 7, to c:\games or c:\etc or something like that. 

Second off, make sure you have the 1.1 patch for the game installed. You can pick that up from http://www.landofthedeadmatchmaking.com/ 
(which is also the official site for the master server for the game)

I'm pretty sure that the official NVidia drivers will refuse to install on a laptop - does your laptop's manufacturer offer a newer driver ? if not, you may need to use a third party modded driver to update drivers with.

TBH, the Nvidia drivers did have some really nasty problems last time I used them, in all Unreal Engine games (of which this is one). I dumped them for ATI over a year ago.


----------



## eblade (Dec 3, 2009)

oh, hey, additional thought.. could you start up a game, get into the first level, then exit out, and attach a copy of your Land of the Dead\System\LOTD.LOG file ? Zip it and drop it here, or paste it to PASTEBIN.CA or something? Or drop it in email to me?


----------

